# Imss?



## canadian redwing (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry to be a pest, but could anyone tell me what the current rules and regulations, and cost is for the government Health Insurance plan here in Mexico?

Thanks so much
Patti


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Plan on less than $300 USD per person, per year.
Pre-existing conditions may prevent you from applying, or may be restricted for the first two years.
In the second year, without such restrictions, only broken bones are excluded.
If you are accepted, everything will be covered in your third year.


----------



## canadian redwing (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, but do you need to re-apply each year, or once accepted are you covered as long as you maintain payments?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are accepted by IMSS, you will renew each year and pay the annual fee, but there is no re-evaluation. If you fail to renew on time, then you would have to apply again and go through the restrictions for the two following years.


----------



## canadian redwing (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks so much for your reply. It is so nice to get a straight answer from someone.


----------

